# Really Scared - But Need To Do It !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Time has come for me to do something I have never done before - I want / need to detail the engine and engine bay on my Cougar !

I am really scared about doing it, as I have heard alot of horror stories about damage done to engines, cars not starting again afterwards etc etc

I am also really worried in case I blast water on something that should not get wet.

I have read an Autoglym guide, which tells me to use cling film to wrap up electrics etc, and I plan to follow this guide, which also says to use AG Engine Cleaner, agitate with long reach brush, jet wash off and spray AG Vinyl & Rubber onto all the plastics and allow to dry.

So following this advice, can someone please give me any other important advice I need to know before I tackle it, as if I do the engine and it does not start again afterwards not only will I be devastated as I have no funds to fix it just now, but Maria, my partner, will kill me and put me in a big hole in my back garden and cover it over !! :doublesho

It needs to be done, as the car looks really nice inside and out but the engine bay is dirty and manky and just generally YUK all over


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry, pics not showing again - must upgrade my photobucket to pro so people can see my pics !


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cant see anything, 

never understood the engine cleaning bit myself but each to there own, polos seem to the one of the worst cars for water ingress the coil packs only have to snif water and they go down


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

Just don't soak it or have the PW on full blast.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Here's my guide :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823
> 
> Just don't soak it or have the PW on full blast.


I basically do the same...

No need to cover anything with modern cars imo... I have never had any issues in all the years I have cleaned them...

:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Time has come for me to do something I have never done before - I want / need to detail the engine and engine bay on my Cougar !
> 
> I am really scared about doing it, as I have heard alot of horror stories about damage done to engines, cars not starting again afterwards etc etc
> 
> ...


Process I have always used is to spray on the degreaser, START the engine and if I am using a jet washer NEVER hold to close, NEVER aim directly at important things such as air intake or plug leads, coil pack etc.

With a hose, alot of the same applies but I switch of the engine to get down the back, front, and sides of the engine or any close up rinsing required.
If accessible, it doesnt hurt to remove the plug leads and spray the WD40 down them, after you are done or any reputable electrical contact spray.
Once finished I will let the engine to run for 5-10 good minutes to help dry off.

I also have a handheld water dispenser for delicate areas that i can control the rinse of without any excessive spray or amounts of water. A very useful piece of kit TBH, also good for door shuts etc.

Hope this helps mate:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I basically do the same...
> 
> *No need to cover anything with modern cars imo*... I have never had any issues in all the years I have cleaned them...
> 
> :thumb:


Hmmm, I have said the same on the many cars I've done over the past few years, APART from covering the individual coil packs on VAG engines as they HATE any water.

Again, common sense approach tells you not to fire water up the air intakes, onto the fuse box etc etc.

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

amiller said:


> Hmmm, I have said the same on the many cars I've done over the past few years, APART from covering the individual coil packs on VAG engines as they HATE any water.
> 
> Again, common sense approach tells you not to fire water up the air intakes, onto the fuse box etc etc.
> 
> :thumb:


Haven't had many VAGs.....

My wee polo loved it's bath  :doublesho:doublesho :lol:

S8 has the big plastic covers so I didn't bother with that...

Spot on about the air intake... I do also cover these if they are the open boy racer "I get a million bhp" filter types.... but I don't usually have them on my cars... just thought I would flag it though...

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Are there any specific issues with my engine that anyone may know of ? ( its a Ford Cougar but I have a Ford Focus Duratec Engine fitted in it )


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Are there any specific issues with my engine that anyone may know of ? ( its a Ford Cougar but I have a Ford Focus Duratec Engine fitted in it )


Nothing comes to mind mate. Ive done loads of these types, just take on board the warnings from the other posts, common sense is king!!:thumb:


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

A wee warning (probably not applicable to your car)

Be careful the paint in the engine bay isn't water based without a clear coat like it is on my Mini, I found out the hard way - a total disaster the other day. I think a warning sticker should have been put in the engine bay.

Good luck, and I'm certain it'll be amazing like the rest of your work I've seen. Cheers!


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Sorry, pics not showing again - must upgrade my photobucket to pro so people can see my pics !


Send me the photos, and i'll upload to my account for you :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

A few tips...

1. Make sure the engine is cold.

2. Check all caps/covers are done up tight e.g oil cap, fuse box cover etc

3. Remove any loose debris e.g leafs, twigs etc.

4. Wet the windscreen, bonnet, wings and front bumper so that if you do get any over spray on these areas it rinses off without stain.

5. I never do it with the engine running, as you are more likely to draw water in, plus the heat from a running engine will dry any chemicals out quicker, which will also make them stronger.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Also, get everything wet first, then apply the cleaner (check correct dilution), never let it dry out then rinse thoroughly.


----------

